# Powerhead in 30 Gal



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if the current is too strong in my tank and that's why my fish was always near the top. He jumped out and commited suicide today. I have a 30Gal long tank. I'm running a Koralia 3 powerhead that is attached on the side and points diagonally across the tank. This creates a flow of 850gph, and I am also running a cascade 300 HOB filled with liverock. Is it possible that my fish was stressed out because of the current?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a maxijet 400 circulation pump in my 30 gallon which of course does 400 gph and that seems just right. I would be afraid of 800 in that mainly because the 400gph flow had an acan stripped to the bone.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I just made a DIY spray bar for my freshwater 30 gallon long for that very reason

came out fairly decent (although I'd like it to be positioned just a little higher), but it completely eliminated the massive current in one spot from the single outlet and now there's great circulation throughout the entire tank

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-spray-bar-small-scale-canister-17047.html


EDIT:

whoops! sorry my bad... this isn't going to help in your situation since your filtration is from a HOB filter and you're getting the excess current from a stand-alone powerhead... sorry, my fault  maybe I should just stay in the freshwater section where I belong, lol


----------



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, so I've done a little more reading around and it sounds like I should get one or two weaker powerheads. What do you all use for powerheads and powerhead configuration? Any particular brand that works really well? I have a few xenias, kenya trees, cabbage coral, and some yellow and neon green button polyps in the tank right now.


----------



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

I got 2 new powerheads today. One is a 300gph and the other does 3 or 4 hundred gph. The whole tank seems happier now! While I was out, I also traded my 30" Coralife CF fixture for a 30" Current USA SunDial T5 fixture. I love it and I've only had it on for a couple of hours. My polyps that didn't open completely with the old fixture are fully extended, and my mushrooms are stretched out and are a beautiful green color!


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

jessiesa said:


> Ok, so I've done a little more reading around and it sounds like I should get one or two weaker powerheads. What do you all use for powerheads and powerhead configuration? Any particular brand that works really well? I have a few xenias, kenya trees, cabbage coral, and some yellow and neon green button polyps in the tank right now.


i use the el cheapo reagent ones from walmart, about $20/powerhead for roughly 200 gph, although it is for freshwater i'm sure it could be adapted for saltwater


----------

